# ללחץ את ידו המפקד



## מנחם

I saw this snippit in the context of this sentence:

הוא סרב ללחץ את ידו המפקד

I know that it means: He refused to touch the commander's hand.

I'm curious to know in what other instances one can use this grammatical form of putting a pronomial suffix on the end of an object which belongs to the person referred to in the next word?

Would this be an example?

הוא נשק אמו יורי

תודה מראש

- מנחם


----------



## rubes1

הוא סרב ללחץ את ידו המפקד actually he means "He refused to *shake* the commander's hand."


I believe with any noun it works in order to show possession. 

Just as you said, "אמו" = his mother

It's simply instead of saying "ima shelo"

But I am not quite sure if that was what you wanted to ask. Were you confused at when it is appropriate to use that with the possession part being mistaken for that of the subject if the sentence?


----------



## מנחם

I was just curious if you could use the pronomial suffix, followed by the person posessing the person/thing, instead of using  ___ של ____

לדוגמה:

הוא גנב המחשב *של* מנחם

הוא גנב *מחשבו* מנחם

תודה רבה,

- מנחם


----------



## JLanguage

מנחם said:
			
		

> I was just curious if you could use the pronomial suffix, followed by the person posessing the person/thing, instead of using  ___ של ____
> 
> לדוגמה:
> 
> הוא גנב את המחשב *של* מנחם
> 
> הוא גנב *מחשבו *של מנחם
> 
> תודה רבה,
> 
> - מנחם


 
A few corrections, if I have time I'll explain this later.


----------



## JLanguage

מנחם said:
			
		

> I saw this snippit in the context of this sentence:
> 
> הוא סירב ללחוץ את ידיו של המפקד
> 
> I know that it means: He refused to touch the commander's hand.
> That would be - הוא סירב לנגוע (או לגעת) ביד של המפקד.
> 
> I'm curious to know in what other instances one can use this grammatical form of putting a pronomial suffix on the end of an object which belongs to the person referred to in the next word?
> 
> Would this be an example?
> 
> הוא נשק אמו יורי
> 
> תודה מראש
> 
> - מנחם


 
Hope I've helped you a bit,
-Jonathan.


----------



## amikama

מנחם said:
			
		

> I saw this snippit in the context of this sentence:
> 
> הוא סרב ללחץ את ידו המפקד


Seems that the word *של* was (mistakenly?) omitted. *ידו המפקד* is wrong - it should be either *ידו של המפקד* or *יד המפקד*.

הוא גנב את המחשב *של* מנחם  
הוא גנב את מחשבו *של* מנחם  
הוא גנב את מחשבו מנחם


----------



## Flaminius

The third sentence can be rescued by adding של.

הוא גנב את מחשבו *של* מנחם


----------



## morgoth2604

Or, if this is what's actually in the snippet, it could be somehow that a comma was ommited, and it's "he refused to shake his hand, commander!" , that's kind of unlikely though.


----------

